# Someone needs to buy this! (ultimate morgue prop)



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

The article says it best. In short, a psyche ward is selling its morgue fridge. Would look out of place in my yard yaunt, but maybe one of you would have better luck convincing your spouse that this will be barely noticeable in garage storage.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/manhattan/fridge_you_need_place_just_store_2MqE14O9YnGPLVLwemaDSJ


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I see the bidding started at $10 and is now over $500 with 4 days left!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

How cool!  (yes, yes I did go there)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Might be a bit expensive to ship to Australia...... LOL Would be an awesome prop PLUS mouse free storage all year round!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It is now up to $1225 with 3 days to go!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Well dang it....$1200.00 was my ceiling....oh well...maybe next morgue cooler is MINE!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol could put a hell of a lot of Samuel Adams in there.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

^ funny post.

The person who buys it will need to take it apart, and it is probably really heavy. I wonder who wants a body-fridge that bad.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

There were 68 bids and the winning number is $3049.00.


----------

